# Central MTNS/Nebo Deer



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Wondering if anyone in here has any insight on this unit and your overall opinions of it for deer?

I drew my DH for this unit because it will give me the most opportunity to hunt, and during a mitigation elk hunt on this unit i think i saw over 500 deer last year in a couple days hunting.

Just wondering what the quality/quantity is like from people that have hunted it before. From what i have read the unit had a pretty bad decline for deer and is possibly making a rebound lately.

Either way im excited to learn more about this unit and get in a good amount of scouting this summer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge numbers of deer displaced through the winter due to the summer fires. We had hundreds wintering on family ground that normally has a dozen or so.


-DallanC


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

DallanC said:


> Huge numbers of deer displaced through the winter due to the summer fires. We had hundreds wintering on family ground that normally has a dozen or so.
> 
> -DallanC


This may explain why i saw so many deer in such small areas. I am curious to see how it affects how they use their summer range and what not. Will the southern end of the unit be a better bet because they didnt lose as much habitat or will the north be more productive due to the fires? I guess time will tell.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Summer range will be a whole different thing this coming summer. As long as the fire was not too hot new brush will be growing all over and the deer will love it and migrate to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jason21 said:


> This may explain why i saw so many deer in such small areas. I am curious to see how it affects how they use their summer range and what not. Will the southern end of the unit be a better bet because they didnt lose as much habitat or will the north be more productive due to the fires? I guess time will tell.


Like Critter said, they will be in the new growth loving it.

Also, after a burn mature deer will have beautiful black dark antlers from rubbing burned trees. They look amazing.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The biggest issue I see on the Nebo unit in the near future is access.

Sounds like the Nebo loop road may be closed all year. A long with Sataquin canyon.
Also closures continue on Bennie and Nebo creek access.
No definitive answers when they will open either.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> The biggest issue I see on the Nebo unit in the near future is access.
> 
> Sounds like the Nebo loop road may be closed all year. A long with Sataquin canyon.
> Also closures continue on Bennie and Nebo creek access.
> No definitive answers when they will open either.


Really? I had no clue the loop was going to be closed all year, if it is thats no problem, from what i read, thats road hunting central. Ill have to look into other areas that are accessible from different routes, thanks for the heads up


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

jason21 said:


> Really? I had no clue the loop was going to be closed all year, if it is thats no problem, from what i read, thats road hunting central. Ill have to look into other areas that are accessible from different routes, thanks for the heads up


The South end has had a few decent bucks roaming around. The issue is, if the loop road is closed all year, that's pushing hunters to that area as well. I'd bet you'll see more hunters than deer.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Everyone calm your tatas. There’s plans to try and have the Nebo loop open this weekend, if not there are efforts being made to open it ASAP. Santaquin, Nebo creek and Bennie creek are all basically a lost cause this year, and maybe the foreseeable future with as badly as they are damaged.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I drew the Nebo tag, as well. I've never hunted it before either so I can't give you much info. It will be interesting to see how the fires and closures affect deer concentrations, hunter concentrations, etc...


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

The deer will be all over those burn areas and it will green up in the future with lush feed for the animals. It’s going to be awesome in there! Yes they will be opening up the nebo loop up at some point this summer


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up on the Nebo pushing/tending cattle, hunting Elk and Deer since I can remember. Lots of step country! 


I've not seen the damage the fires caused, or how bad. The concern I see is folks camped, and a downpour occurs. Strong possibility of mud slides and trapping those in the area. 


I sure hope the Unit recovers and vegetation builds before erosion creates more issues.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I sure hope the Unit recovers and vegetation builds before erosion creates more issues.


Too late.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> Too late.


"More" issues would imply _more than there are currently_ - which means it can't actually be too late.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I grew up on the Nebo pushing/tending cattle, hunting Elk and Deer since I can remember. Lots of step country!
> 
> I've not seen the damage the fires caused, or how bad. The concern I see is folks camped, and a downpour occurs. Strong possibility of mud slides and trapping those in the area.
> 
> I sure hope the Unit recovers and vegetation builds before erosion creates more issues.


This is a very interesting and valid point. How often does the DNR or Forrest Service close areas down due to the possibility of mud slides? I appreciate everyones feedback on the conditions of the unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a long discussion with the FS over the Nebo issues 2 weeks ago.

At that time, only the lower gates on the Loop where going to be opened.
The middle section was going to be remained closed all summer.
I dont believe that has changed.

And the gate in Bennie was/is for flooding concern, and is part of a new winter closure area...
Snowmobiling is going to be significantly reduced there aswell.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> I had a long discussion with the FS over the Nebo issues 2 weeks ago.
> 
> At that time, only the lower gates on the Loop where going to be opened.
> The middle section was going to be remained closed all summer.
> ...


Are the closures enforced only on vehicles? Is foot traffic still allowed on the mountain if i were to hike in past the closed areas?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Foot closure aswell on a large section in the middle as of now.
And no for sure answers on how long it will be inplace.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Foot closure aswell on a large section in the middle as of now.
> And no for sure answers on how long it will be inplace.


Where can i look up these closures at? If theres an area thats closed due to the burns i bet i can guess where all the deer will be :neutral:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to go down to the local Forest Service office.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> You need to go down to the local Forest Service office.


Yup again, what critter said.

Total BS.
Nothing about the closures I could find on the web.
The land in Utah county is tied up by the county attorneys office.
Closures through the Utah county Sheriff's office.
Same thing on the Manti side in Lakefork. That one is closed for at LEAST 1 year aswell.......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually Forest Service road closures are not uncommon for areas that have been hit hard by fires. 

They do it all the time here in Colorado usually citing safety concerns due to dead timber that might come down on a unsuspecting hiker of someone.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Last years fires were devastating all over the State for sure. About 20 years ago the Nebo went up in flames, but less acreage was burned. The wildlife came back very well, as did the vegetation from more sunlight reaching the ground from the burnt canopy. 


I hope within a short future the Nebo will become what it once was. I doubt that's possible, but we can always hope. I think it went downhill quick once they paved the road over the loop. (1981 if I remember correct)


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

If there is significant areas that are going to be closed and more tightly compress the hunting pressure in the north i could definetly start my scouting efforts in the sanpitch areas and work myself up to the Nebo area throughout the summer. 

I have never even driven the loop so im hoping it opens up so i can take a drive through it this summer.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There should be a BAER report somewhere on post fire closures and reclamation. They usually show up on the Inciweb site but it looks like the information there is for current year only.
Maybe if you google the fire name it will show up. I don't remember the name of the fire. Sorry.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

pole creek and bald mountain are the fire names.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw a post on facebook today saying they will likely open the nebo loop around June 10th, so should be opened up for scouting soon.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Slayer said:


> I saw a post on facebook today saying they will likely open the nebo loop around June 10th, so should be opened up for scouting soon.


Thanks for the heads up slayer, im looking forward to getting out and scouting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent yesterday afternoon up top Spencer Fork and Page Fork.
The Spencer deer heard is not in very good shape.
Between winter kill and coyotes, lowest numbers Ive seen there in several years.

And for the Nebo loop,
Still 5 to 6 foot snow driffs across the top from Black Canyon, Holman, to below Beaver Dam on the Payson side.

Even if they unlocked gates,
It would not even be passible for at least another month.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I attempted to go put out trail cams and check others that I had left out prior to the fire. I was on my dirt bike. I only made it 2 miles total. For the first mile I would have been better off using a jet boat, for the last mile I would have been better off using a snowmobile. After hammering drifts for a ways, I quit. I’m betting it’s the first to mid July before I’m getting anywhere near where I want to go. Pretty crazy how much snow is still left


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

sheepassassin said:


> I attempted to go put out trail cams and check others that I had left out prior to the fire. I was on my dirt bike. I only made it 2 miles total. For the first mile I would have been better off using a jet boat, for the last mile I would have been better off using a snowmobile. After hammering drifts for a ways, I quit. I'm betting it's the first to mid July before I'm getting anywhere near where I want to go. Pretty crazy how much snow is still left


I had the same experience. Where I had a camera on a seep last year. Now there's a 6' wide and two foot deep stream running through there.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes.^^^^^^^^^^^^
Saturday, this is a stream you normally just step across by the end of May.
Couldn't/didn't dare cross it on my wheeler. It was passible two weeks ago. But not now.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Is that a drone picture?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Yes.^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Saturday, this is a stream you normally just step across by the end of May.
> Couldn't/didn't dare cross it on my wheeler. It was passible two weeks ago. But not now.


The freakin drop off that's right there in the middle of it is scary without a lot of water! Add that much water and that's a big nope!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure is SA.....
I'm pretty sure that you and I are the only 2 guys tbat have been above that crossing all year!

And no.
Not a drone pic.
It posted sideways.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Sure is SA.....
> I'm pretty sure that you and I are the only 2 guys tbat have been above that crossing all year!
> 
> And no.
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised! If you wanted to add another element to it, try crossing it for the first time in the dark with a dirtbike! That'll get your attention


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

I appreciate the heads up everyone! Ill probably hold off untill early july to begin the trek to find a few places to put some cams. Completely new unit to me so this should be a bit of an exhausting scouting season. I did run across some elk on my drive home yesterday, but they were on the Manti side.. shame.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well
I harvested my first 4 point buck off the Nebo unit in 1977.
Sure wish we still had deer today like we did back then.....oh well.
Here's my 2019 obsaervations.

The deer defiantly wintered better on the southern and western sides.

There was deer loss on the eastern side due the snow depth.

Nebo still has places you can kill a nice buck, but your going to have to work for ir..

And it will be interesting to see how these closures pan out for the year.
I was told 3 weeks ago by the FS they would be working on Nebo creek to have it opened up.......
And yet NOTHING happening there.

Sure makes me wonder about the rest of it.
Im guessing it will be a longer wait than most think.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> And it will be interesting to see how these closures pan out for the year.
> I was told 3 weeks ago by the FS they would be working on Nebo creek to have it opened up.......
> And yet NOTHING happening there.
> 
> ...


I rode up Nebo creek on May 1 with my dirtbike (the day the road was technically supposed to be open). From what I saw, I'd be shocked if that road is opened up any time this year. Between the run off, slides and giant river running down every drainage, it's not an access friendly place right now. They will have to repair the road in several places. I think other areas will take priority first before they think about places like that


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> I rode up Nebo creek on May 1 with my dirtbike (the day the road was technically supposed to be open). From what I saw, I'd be shocked if that road is opened up any time this year. Between the run off, slides and giant river running down every drainage, it's not an access friendly place right now. They will have to repair the road in several places. I think other areas will take priority first before they think about places like that


IF the loop is closed, i wonder how the hunting pressure will disperse? from most things ive read, the loop is the artery for most hunters is that area.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

My brother in law works for utah county and had been working on clearing the canyon of snow and also fixing up nebo creek. He was up there for 3 days 2 weeks ago and then they moved him elsewhere. They keep switching their focus. He has been fixing the road along nebo creek. Sent me some damage pics of the road and creek that eroded around a culvert and washed part of the road out.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Here was the snow as he was plowing as of 5/22. This is right above the lakes


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Road to blackhawk is set to open week of June 10th. Nephi side to devils Kitchen is open


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's just before the Blackhawk campground turn off.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

sheepassassin said:


> I rode up Nebo creek on May 1 with my dirtbike (the day the road was technically supposed to be open). From what I saw, I'd be shocked if that road is opened up any time this year. Between the run off, slides and giant river running down every drainage, it's not an access friendly place right now. They will have to repair the road in several places. I think other areas will take priority first before they think about places like that


Closed is closed. What's hard to understand about that? When I walk past closed gate to hunt or hike I expect others to do the same!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

OriginalOscar said:


> Closed is closed. What's hard to understand about that? When I walk past closed gate to hunt or hike I expect others to do the same!


Because the sign on the gate said it was closed through a certain time period. After that the road is 'open' for use. I talked to FS officials about this very thing. I was told as long as I wait until the appropriate dates and follow the other laws in place, I'm fine to access the area. There wasn't a hard closure on the road at that time. I was legal with what I was doing. Don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, Oscar, Im callin BS post^^^^

Sign still says open May 1st....

No closed signs anywhere on that road!

No information anywhere I can find on the net about it either.........

Phone calls get different answers from every agency involved !

Now I need to start a thread about Lake fork......
Another total disaster.
Across the road on Manti.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So if a store has a sign that says that it is open at 8 am and you go there at 9 am can you just walk past or around a locked door?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> So if a store has a sign that says that it is open at 8 am and you go there at 9 am can you just walk past or around a locked door?


The access gate is NOT locked....


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Critter said:


> So if a store has a sign that says that it is open at 8 am and you go there at 9 am can you just walk past or around a locked door?


No I don't break into privately owned businesses.. But accessing my public lands after the seasonal closure posted at the entrance is expired, is something I am passionate about. Like goofy said, the access gate isn't locked. They allow snow machines up there al season long... The only other sign I saw said that I couldn't take an atv up there. I wasn't in the wrong in my opinion. It's ok for you to think otherwise


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You also might want to check with the county road department to see if the road is actually open. 

From my reading they worked with the Forest Service to place the gates to keep people off of the roads to keep from destroying them. It is usually the county that opens them up.

As for going up the road through the gate, they allow you to hike in but not take a motorized vehicle.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

If I see "Road Closed until" some date that has already passed, and the gate is not locked, I would also assume the road is now opened. Typically during the closed season, the gate isn't just "closed" but has a lock on it. So in the open season, with the lock being removed, I can see why people would open the gate and proceed. 

If they want me to call and double check things, that should be on the sign. If they don't want traffic on the road, they should change the sign or lock the gate. It's not like they can't go to the area and throw the lock back on. In the case of Nebo, why even take the lock off?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Critter said:


> As for going up the road through the gate, they allow you to hike in but not take a motorized vehicle.


You sure about that? They allow snow tracked vehicles or vehicles that are built for snow travel up there in the winter months. Last time I checked, those require motors to get them to move anywhere. If you wanted to get real technical on it, if you look at their definition of what a snow machine is, in the description is says any vehicles with low pressure tires that you straddle to operate, and has the capability of snow travel.... which pretty much describes a dirtbike.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

sheepassassin said:


> You sure about that? They allow snow tracked vehicles or vehicles that are built for snow travel up there in the winter months. Last time I checked, those require motors to get them to move anywhere. If you wanted to get real technical on it, if you look at their definition of what a snow machine is, in the description is says any vehicles with low pressure tires that you straddle to operate, and has the capability of snow travel.... which pretty much describes a dirtbike.


That is usually the exception, perhaps I shouldn't of said all motorized vehicles.

But then snow machines don't take much toll on a paved or unpaved road do they?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Critter said:


> That is usually the exception, perhaps I shouldn't of said all motorized vehicles.
> 
> But then snow machines don't take much toll on a paved or unpaved road do they?


Neither does a dirtbike


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You'll find me hunting the ..... Awe Nevermind.😉


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My heads starting to hurt.:closed_2:


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like the deer population is way under objective. Objective is 22,600 and estimate is 13,700. Did the fires cause this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bowhunter50 said:


> Looks like the deer population is way under objective. Objective is 22,600 and estimate is 13,700. Did the fires cause this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.
Coyotes killing fawns is by far the biggest probllem I've seen on this unit holding deer numbers down.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just took this pic looking across from the Manti side looking at the loop road at the head of Holman.
The Nebo. Loop is dead center.
Just a bit of snow still......LOL.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Hey, Oscar, Im callin BS post^^^^
> 
> Sign still says open May 1st....
> 
> ...


Here's what reasonable people would think. There is over the snow period, mud period and dry period. The FS, BLM and Landowners don't want roads torn up during mud period until they dry out. Date is a date but when it's snowing on Memorial Day the gates stay closed which means leave the dirt bike at the gate.

Opening day Turkey GS on 016 Pole Canyon we start walking at 0400. 5 minutes in we hear dirt bike; what the heck? Buddy runs back to GATE and blue dirt bike rider goes hey the gate was open the other day and should be open. Yeah it's closed now welcome to walk in opportunity. Actually very nice young man who walked in with us.

I'm 55 and it takes longer to hike in now and loads needs to be lighter but I welcome reasonable road closures and with the burns and heavy snow if Nebo has roads closed all summer and fall I'm good with that. More areas to hunt without trucks, ATVs, or dirt bikes.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

OriginalOscar said:


> Opening day Turkey GS on 016 Pole Canyon we start walking at 0400. 5 minutes in we hear dirt bike; what the heck? Buddy runs back to GATE and blue dirt bike rider goes hey the gate was open the other day and should be open. Yeah it's closed now welcome to walk in opportunity. Actually very nice young man who walked in with us.
> .


That was me. Did you guys end up killing a turkey? I killed one the next day after the storm moved out


----------



## DanSaldivar1 (Sep 12, 2016)

My brother found a rag horn deadhead down on the south end last weekend, he turned in the coordinates and we found out today that somebody else has already reported it.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

There are a ton of coyotes up there, Goofy is right. You can sit on almost any ridge top and as night gets closer you can here different groups of yotes hollering back and forth. Normally able to get 3 or 4 sitting in the tree stand each archery season. Shot the biggest Male yote of my life 2 years ago on the muzzy. Tons of bears too. Lots of predation, and now less cover to hide in from hunters.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

OriginalOscar said:


> Opening day Turkey GS on 016 Pole Canyon we start walking at 0400. 5 minutes in we hear dirt bike; what the heck? Buddy runs back to GATE and blue dirt bike rider goes hey the gate was open the other day and should be open. Yeah it's closed now welcome to walk in opportunity. Actually very nice young man who walked in with us.


Road closures (locked gates) on the nebo are for 4 wheel vehicles unless specified as a closure for other types of travel. Nowhere does it specify you can't take 2 wheel vehicles or snowmobiles on those gated roads. If that were not the case, they wouldn't have access gates. Why do I get the feeling you would have been upset if he was on a mountain bike?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nebo creek gate is open.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Gate to get to payson lakes is also open.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Gate to payson lakes is not open yet.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

toasty said:


> Gate to get to payson lakes is also open.


I have no idea what you are smoking, but the gates to payson lakes are definitely not open.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got the word from the FS,
Bennie Creek will most likely by closed all summer/fall....
No access for 2019.

The good news, they are opening the Loop, snow permitting.
Possibly in the next 2 weeks.
Payson lakes maybe next week.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

sheepassassin said:


> I have no idea what you are smoking, but the gates to payson lakes are definitely not open.


A neighbor was at his cabin at Payson lakes last Friday night. I assumed that meant the gate was open.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

I will be around the area this weekend to start checking a few areas out, and ill let everyone know what i see for areas that are still open/closed


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is a cool Sunday morning picture of Nebo.
In the background.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Gate is still closed at the old ski run parking lot as of last night.


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Im planning on heading up payson canyon to Nebo Loop today. Anyone know how far the road is open now? Im new to the Unit so I am not sure what I will find.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

SJohnson said:


> Im planning on heading up payson canyon to Nebo Loop today. Anyone know how far the road is open now? Im new to the Unit so I am not sure what I will find.


Last Saturday it was open to the black hawk turn off. Sign on the gate said those gates are expected open June 24, although I wouldn't hold my breathe on that one


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah its the same, closed at Blackhawk, sign says open monday. I hope it opens soon. Without ever having hunted that area, I am anxious to go check it out.


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

So my boy and I are going to go up and explore this weekend. So I know we are going to need to get way off of the loop, when I look at onx and google earth this unit looks pretty big. Is there anyone that would be be willing to point me into a general direction of where we should start? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Pick an area and start hiking. The more you walk around, the more you’ll learn. I’ve been hunting the unit for 15 years. It started by me taking a drive to the top and hiking down into those canyons. Had no idea what I was doing and didn’t see much for the first few years. Started getting the hang of things and figuring it out. 15 years later, I’m still finding new things and places, just by walking around. It’s steep country. And animals can be anywhere. Pick a place that looks good to you, and go explore.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

To add to Assassin's post,
Range conditions and many areas of the Nebo unit have changed dramatically due to last season's fires.

There's going to be ALOT of folks relearning this unit.....


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Btw, you don’t have to get too far off the loop to find animals. My best spot that I’ve killed tons of elk out of during the archery hunt is less than .25 miles from the road. Many times I’m sitting in the stand, I can hear people talking, dogs barking, cars goin up the road.... there’s other places that are as far away from the roads as you can get, that are completely void of animals. They are where you find them...


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> To addto what Assassin's post,
> Range conditions and many areas of the Nebo unit have changed dramatically due to last season's fires.
> 
> There's going to be ALOT of folks relearning it this year.....


Bingo. I went up last night to place my 4th cam and put out salt and couldn't believe the damage. My cam from last year survived the fire by some miracle. I was worried the fire would push the elk out for good, but when I walked in, there were 2 bulls standing there looking at me. The place is hammered in tracks too so this spot seems to be still good, but it's too early to know for sure.


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Great advice. Thanks. I guess we will just find a wide spot in the road and start hiking. It looks like there are a bunch of little draws between blackhawk and Holman Creek and by Tie Fork that might be worth exploring. Any thoughts on that area?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

That area got hammered pretty hard by the fire, but historically has been a great place to find animals. Lots of wallows and spring spread out through there that usually sees a lot of animal traffic. Are you after deer or elk?


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Deer. We have archery deer tags


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Send me a PM. I’ll give you all the deer info I know about Nebo


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Is the gate open past Blackhawk yet?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

The black Hawk gate is open, but gate at the santaquin canyon road turn off is locked still


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Gate still closed as of last night. The road is clear of snow and has been since Tuesday. Forest service is taking their time checking everything out. Why it's taking so long I dont know. They have now closed down all major trails along the loop. You pretty much have Jones ranch/ Frank young that are open. They just put those trail closure signs up yesterday. Wed and thurs I was up checking out the damage on some of the areas we hunt and the trails are clear of debris and didnt seem to need any kind of fixing at all, but they closed em anyway on Friday. This year is gonna be a long one up there.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Technically the trails have been closed for a month or so. There were signs on all trails saying they were closed until June 15. Sounds like they have re issued new closures. Anyways, those jones ranch and frank young trails tie into pretty much everywhere, so once you enter the ‘open’ ones, game on. It’s bullchit they burn the mountain down and then restrict the public from using what’s left of it.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez Assassin,
I have to LOL.
You an I have covered more country on that unit THIS year than EVERYONE else put together!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Geez Assassin,
> I have to LOL.
> You an I have covered more country on that unit THIS year than EVERYONE else put together!


I spend a lot of time on that unit every year haha especially this year, checking out the damage! As I'm sure that's what you're doin all over it this year!


----------



## fattybinz (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone know if access to Pole Canyon Road is open?


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Santaquin or Nephi?


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

I know Santaquin Pole canyon is open and I am almost positive Nephi is too.


----------



## fattybinz (Jun 12, 2018)

Nebohunter said:


> Santaquin or Nephi?


Nephi. The one that turns off of Nebo Loop road ~7 miles from Nephi. That one open? Also, do you know what kind of a road that is? Is it doable in a non 4x4 car that doesn't have high clearance? Thanks!


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes you can do it in a car. I have not been on it this year and we did get a lot of snow and run off so it may have messed up the road a little. In years past it is a pretty calm road and easy to drive


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Nephi pole is open. The road is in good shape.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Went up this weekend and was surprised to see how many trails are still closed off. For me being brand new to the unit its going to be very difficult to get to know the unit if i cant explore areas because of all the closures. Definetly frustrating and feeling a bit overwhelmed with it, but im lookin forward to being able to stomp around a few more times before the season starts


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The East side basins on Mt Nebo have so much snow still its CRAZY.

Never remember this much left, this far into summer.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

goofy elk said:


> The East side basins on Mt Nebo have so much snow still its CRAZY.
> 
> Never remember this much left, this far into summer.


I was up on the Nebo bench a couple weeks ago, and there was definitely enough snow up there to make things a bit sketchy. Especially on those chutes, which were still full of hard pack snow. Being too stupid, or too stubborn to quit, i crossed 4 chutes before I threw in the towel. After about 3 miles or so in, it just wasn't passable. There was a snow/ice field where I know there was running water underneath to fall into - at least I figure that because of a waterfall I glassed before I got to it.

Maybe after this heat wave, it will have finally melted off.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I was up on the Nebo bench a couple weeks ago, and there was definitely enough snow up there to make things a bit sketchy. Especially on those chutes, which were still full of hard pack snow. Being too stupid, or too stubborn to quit, i crossed 4 chutes before I threw in the towel. After about 3 miles or so in, it just wasn't passable. There was a snow/ice field where I know there was running water underneath to fall into - at least I figure that because of a waterfall I glassed before I got to it.
> 
> Maybe after this heat wave, it will have finally melted off.


definetly a good idea to play it safe and go at it another day. I must not have been in the right places because i encountered zero snow

It was definetly hotter than a hoochie coochie when i was up there


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

Any bets the snow on the east side basin stays year round? Its melting pretty quick but there is more than I have ever seen up there.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Well were almost in the final prep week for the archery guys, has anyone been up in the last 2 weeks to see if any of the trails got opened? Im hoping to maybe make one last trip up before saturday but its looking slim. Since im still really new to the area i was hoping to be able to walk a trail for the first weekend rather than start bushwhacking but if no trails ill just try and get some good glassing in from some high spots. Good luck to everyone heading out soon.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Just because the trail heads say “trail closed” doesn’t mean it’s closed at that very spot. Look at the maps posted with the sign. It highlights areas that are “closed”. Some trails that lead to closed areas, go quite a distance on open ground before you get into the closed areas. As long as you don’t get caught crossing the lines on the highlighted areas, you are perfectly legal to access that ground any legal way permitted.

As far as the closed areas, it’s bullchit they think they can close half a mountain a year after the fire went through. They have had plenty of time to get in there and clear out trails and they haven’t done chit as far as that goes. Until they start offering refunds for tags that are only valid in that unit, I don’t think it’s right to tell hunters they can’t access these places. Especially when most of the areas that are currently “closed”, is where a lot of the animals can be found right now.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Just because the trail heads say "trail closed" doesn't mean it's closed at that very spot. Look at the maps posted with the sign. It highlights areas that are "closed". Some trails that lead to closed areas, go quite a distance on open ground before you get into the closed areas. As long as you don't get caught crossing the lines on the highlighted areas, you are perfectly legal to access that ground any legal way permitted.
> 
> As far as the closed areas, it's bullchit they think they can close half a mountain a year after the fire went through. They have had plenty of time to get in there and clear out trails and they haven't done chit as far as that goes. Until they start offering refunds for tags that are only valid in that unit, I don't think it's right to tell hunters they can't access these places. Especially when most of the areas that are currently "closed", is where a lot of the animals can be found right now.


Thanks for the heads up sheep. I know when i was out looking at the signs they have on the closures, they sure want to make it seem like at first glance you should absolutely not be going on that trail. Ill look more into finding a good trail then that i can take down. Hopefully one of those nice cows would like to share that same trail with me


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They shut these areas down so that people who might head into them and then have a tree fall on them, or even get caught up in a flash flood which can happen quite quickly in a burn scar. 

Also remember it is the Forest Service that is closing them and not the DOW, so don't expect refunds on tags that you put in for knowing that there was a major fire that had gone through the area. 

Here in Colorado it happens all the time after a fire and clearing just the trail isn't going to get it done. How many hunters just hike around on a main trail?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Critter said:


> They shut these areas down so that people who might head into them and then have a tree fall on them, or even get caught up in a flash flood which can happen quite quickly in a burn scar.
> 
> Also remember it is the Forest Service that is closing them and not the DOW, so don't expect refunds on tags that you put in for knowing that there was a major fire that had gone through the area.
> 
> Here in Colorado it happens all the time after a fire and clearing just the trail isn't going to get it done. How many hunters just hike around on a main trail?


The problem is that they didn't just close the trail, they closed the entire area around it. There are risks any time we leave the truck. We all know that as a hunter. A bear, lion, Sasquatch could get us. We could slip and fall. The possibilities are endless. They should post the area with signs notifying us of these risks and let us decide from there if it's worth it. The DWR and fs might be different, but hunters pay into their salaries and projects as well.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

One sign said the trails had been damaged and they didnt want further damage done to them so they have some of them closed off. And then they allow cattle on them a week later. Not sure the logic there. Yeah they wont give refunds at all. My brother had the big bull tag last year right as the fire started raging and they shut most of the unit off. DOW wouldn't refund it. They said they cant predict a wildfire. I wanted to say well there have been 2 small "controlled" fires on both sides of the road now for almost a week. We all predicted a fire so does that count?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Payson canyon.
Nebo loop.
Closed again!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nebo creek reopened for awhile.
Now closed......again


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> Payson canyon.
> Nebo loop.
> Closed again!


What for this time?


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> What for this time?


Only thing i can think of is mudslides maybe??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

More flash flood damage.

A ton of work they've done in Lakefork got all jacked up again aswell. That probably won't open til next year sometime.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

goofy elk said:


> More flash flood damage.
> 
> A ton of work they've done in Lakefork got all jacked up again aswell. That probably won't open til next year sometime.


How can i find up to date info on the loop closure?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Call the Spanish Fork FS ranger distric offfice.

Post up what they tell ya...


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Nebo Loop is OPEN. Many trails still closed. She read thru the list so fast i didnt know what trails she was saying were open or closed. but the loop and the access to the trails not closed is still good to go.


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

Just bumping this thread because the main portion of my DH this year will be ML. and the 10 day countdown is on. Really looking forward to this hunt and have found a few promising areas. Hoping everyone else on this unit has a great hunt and ill be down there the 24th-30th if anyone needs help with a packout please reach out. Thanks for everyone contributions to this thread, ill make sure to keep it updated with the hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

jason21 said:


> Nebo Loop is OPEN. Many trails still closed. She read thru the list so fast i didnt know what trails she was saying were open or closed. but the loop and the access to the trails not closed is still good to go.


One of the best apps I ever put on my phone is an automatic call recorder. I can go back through any conversation to get important info, numbers, addresses etc etc.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appstar.callrecorder&hl=en_US

Maybe a little annoying having to delete generic calls afterwards you dont care about, but its well worth it for the few times you need to recall something from a conversation.

-DallanC


----------



## lipkema (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey Jason21
I was reading your thread and was wondering how your hunt went? I am going to be doing an Elk/Deer Hunt in the Payson Lakes (Blackhawk Campground Area) area this year August 2020. Any information or suggestions would be welcome (I'm from Michigan) 
Also wondering how the healing is going since the fires?


----------

